# Can I split a new nuc with a package



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

There will be some small advantage in your idea, in terms of reducing the chances the bees will abscond.

However the downside is it will be a whole lot messier and more difficult than you probably imagine.

If I was installing the nuc to the Warré and the package to the TBH, I'd just dump the package in and let them to it. 

The nuc will not abscond. But to help the package not to abscond, if it's hot put cardboard or something over the lid of the TBH so it will not overheat in the sun. After a few days the bees will get their ventilation system organised and this will no longer be an issue. Also don't overfeed till after they are settled in a week or two.


----------



## Kalispell Kathy (Feb 25, 2011)

Now you bring up another question: what does "don't overfeed" mean in practice? It's likely to be in the 30-50 degree range, cloudy, nothing close to bloom yet, and no comb honey to give the package. 

I understand they only take cane sugar if they have no other options, so I plan to just keep them supplied with sugar until I start seeing capped honey. Does that sound appropriate?

Thanks for the input on giving the package one of the nuc frames. YouTube makes it looks so easy.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Overfed in this context would be giving them more than they can store at the time. So the new bees should be fed just enough to stimulate comb building and allow them to store some in the combs as they build them, but not so much they can't use it. Sometimes in this case they will load up as much syrup as they can carry then abscond to a different location, to avoid being robbed.

This does not always happen, but can somtimes happen.

But keep them fed if there is not enough natural necter, and once they have been in the hive three weeks you can feed all you want without risk of it causing absconding.


----------

